# Mahindra Tractors



## Doc

What's the real deal on Mahindra Tractors?   A friend asked me about them, and I am at a loss.  I don't remember anything good or bad.  
If you were in the market for a tractor .....
Would you buy a Manhindra tractor or not?   Why?


----------



## Dargo

I looked them rather closely a year or so ago.  I wanted a larger tractor than the Kubota L5030HSTC I had.  That is when I compared the Mahindra 7010 cab, the Kioti DK65, the Kubota M7040 & 8540 cab tractors, the Foton 82 hp cab tractor, some Branson cab units, and the John Deere 5425 and 5525 cab tractors.  I was actually impressed with the Mahindra for the 2nd tier tractors.  It out "heavied" the Kioti in the battle of who was heavier.  It weighed the most followed by the Foton and then the JD tractors.  The Mahindra had a better feel, fit, and finish overall than the Foton and Kioti but was not on par with Kubota or JD.

The Mahindra seemed to have the most powerful FEL capacities in that size range.  I'd say that Kioti would be the biggest competitor to Mahindra, but Mahindra still has them beat and sells quite a few more units and seemed to have more dealers.  Other brand dealers seemed to have more respect for them when questioned because Mahindra has always been themselves and did not try to imitate any other well established brand in order to try to capture some market share.  Overall, Mahindra seemed to be a true contender.

Of all the tractors I compared, my personal ranking would be like this: the JD 5X25 series, the Kubota 8540, Kubota 7040, the Mahindra 7010, the Kioti DK65, the Foton, and then the Branson.  CNH did not have a tractor is the size/configuration I wanted, so they were not considered.  Also, I only looked at the Mahindra 7010 cab and 6000 open station.  I cannot speak for any others in their line.


----------



## Melensdad

I looked at and played with a couple of the Mahindra CUTs and they were really pretty nice.  I looked at them 2 years ago when I was considering buying a larger tractor, the tractors I looked at were in the 35 - 40 range, but I don't recall the model numbers.  

I did not like the loaders on the Mahindras, they were 'rated' very well, but they are masters of deceptive ratings,:liar: they used pivot points and ball eyes for their 3pt hitch for their ratings (that may have changed now?) The loaders are old style, the buckets were not heavy duty.  There are still lots of old style loaders on new tractors, so other brands suffer from low visibility too.  But combine it with the light duty bucket and it seems like you are buying cheap.  Funny thing is that Mahindra sells its "weight" as a big advantage, saying it is strong but they put a whimpy ass bucket on the tractor that looks like it should be on a little Kubota "BX" series sub-CUT. 

As for the actual tractors, I would say they are pretty nice.  Much better than the Montanas that I looked at.  Much better than the old style Kioti DK series too; I've not seen the new restyled DKs but I suspect they are nicer than the Mahindras.  But the tractor itself was laid out well with good ergonomic design, good fit and finish that was not lacking.   The biggest strike I had against Mahindra was the dealership they chose to represent them.  Its a garden center.  Buy a tractor, get a flat of pansies for the yard.  I want a real tractor dealer, not a dealer who sells tractors on the side.


----------



## elsmitro

I don’t know much about them but I have been seeing a lot of TV commercials from them lately.  It seems that the Mahindra brand started in India but their tractors are now made in Japan.  That’s all I know about them and that may not be 100% correct.  I will be in the market for a little 4x4 tractor with (most if not all) accessories myself soon.  Would be nice to know what most people think the best deal for the money is!


----------



## Doc

Who makes the engines for Mahindra?
Any ideas how they do with parts supplies & such?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Mahindra uses several manufacturers.

Mitsubishi makes most of their 18-32 HP models (but not all).

TYM makes (assembles) some of the bigger ones but they may have different engines than the similar TYM models.

I think the really old style looking ones are made by Mahindra.

I think the key to satisfaction with Mahindra is getting a good dealer. Mahindra's dealers are all over the map. Some guys work out of their house/yard and others have proper store fronts. I just drove by a big dealer south of Jackson, MS that had more tractors on his lot than any of the big three I drove by on the same stretch of highway. Not that this is an indication of quality but he sure had a lot of inventory.

I've been happy with my 2615 Gear. It is a solid tractor and has been relatively trouble free. I think it was great value for the money.  My dealer is really good (www.valleyviewtractor.com) for service and parts.  He has helped me via an emailed video clip on a sunday morning.  I sent him the video and he offered to come out and help me on a Sunday but since it appeared pretty simple and I was looking for confirmation all I needed was advice.


----------



## humor_me

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Buy a tractor, get a flat of pansies for the yard.


 
  

Bob, you're so funny 



That almost describes our local Mahindra dealer - you could probably get some Amway, Herbal Life, etc. there too.


----------



## Melensdad

humor_me said:
			
		

> That almost describes our local Mahindra dealer - you could probably get some Amway, Herbal Life, etc. there too.


Reading the various tractor websites, the biggest complaints about various brands seems to come from people who bought a tractor from a crappy dealership.  Any brand can make a lemon, most brands make decent tractors with decent features and decent ergonomics.  Some brands seem to have greater frequency of problems than others.  But even a lemon, or even a model that has known problems, if purchased from a good dealership, will often yield a happy customer even if the tractor is bad.

That said, I buy from well established high quality dealerships.  Neither of the dealers I use are big dealerships, both are medium sized family owned.  Both have been around for decades.  Both have strong roots in the community.  I also trust both of them because they have earned it through performance, but before that, they earned it through reputation in the community.

Mahindra stands to be a major player in the US market.  They are working their way to that status, but they better upgrade their reputation of having crappy retailers by shifting to better dealerships in areas where the dealers are weak.


----------



## jwstewar

I looked at them a couple of years ago. There was a new dealership (for lack of a better term ) started selling them and the FarmPro. Also had Echo power tools. Few other things as well. The FarmPros didn't impress me at all. Heck I was afraid I was going to get cut on the metal getting on and off.  The Mahindras didn't look too bad. I don't think it quite matched up to my little New Holland, but I wouldn't have been afraid of it either. For one equipped comparably to my New Holland, the Mahindra was around the same price or maybe even a little higher. Glad I didn't buy one as the dealership is already out of business.

Funny thing about the FarmPro tillers. Everyone of them had a huge puddle of oil under them. I swear there was more oil on the concrete than was in the gear box.  The tines in them looked pretty thin. I think the tines on my little Ryobi Weedater/cultivator were thicker than that.


----------

